# Best type of bra for shocking cleavage and 50's bullet breasts



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I would like to buy my wife a couple of bras that really show off her assets (D cup breasts) in sexy and fun ways. There are so many styles of bras that i don't even know where to begin. As stated, she has D cups and I would like something that pushes them up and out to the extreme - like the 50's bullet style. I would also like something that creates extreme cleavage. I'm not sure if this is the same type of bra to do both.

These are 'special occasion' type bras for her to wear during intimacy but also to wear outside when feeling daring. Sexy is the key. She's up for this and likes the idea too. Wear to start???

Also, any other ideas for a petite but curvy woman would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

wonderbra still the best for a banging decolletage - jack up em and watch those puppies go!!

Wonderbra


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Bullets to me suggest up and out. For cleveland you need up and together.

Like Dolly said, go WonderBra.

Bullets? Yuck. Makes me think of MiL who thinks that is way a 60 year old mother of 3/G-ma of 5 should look. Uhhh yeah, no one thinks your tits are still pointing straight out at that age after multiple kids. :wtf:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Victoria's Secret Bombshell. It makes you go up about 3 cup sizes. I bought one to wear under a dres for my friend's wedding and ended up not wearing it because it made my boobs look vulgar. Salma Hayek had nothing on me with that thing on. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

It depends with victoria secrets I think they stopped making bras over a certain size, but I think online they are more generous. But I could be wrong...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> *I'm really getting pizzed hearing about skinny natural blondes with size D ta-ta's running around!* JK (Jellybeans!)
> 
> I've tried every bra brand under the sun and hate them all except one. Apt. 9
> 
> ...


Sadly, I'd love to get down to that... then again, I'm not skinny... but I'm blonde! Does that count?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I always thought wonderbras were for women with smalish breasts to look bigger. My wife is 34DD. She used to wear 36D but the gals at Nordstrom told her she was wearing the wrong size. Anyway, she would never consider a wonderbra because she would feel way too "on display". 34DD girls don't really need to "enhance" cleavage. She's told me many times she'd like to get a reduction anyway.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

bullet bras and the like can be found at secrets in lace ,com. Lot of really pretty retro lingerie.

http://www.secretsinlace.com/category/Bullet_Bras


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> For "cleveland?"
> 
> :rofl:


All ways say that. Whenever talking to my wife or whatever. "Uhhh that probably wouldnt be appropriate for work, little too much Cleveland."


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

The only bra I remember buying that I have been happy with, was this brand of bra I found at target.(granted, mine is now so abused and so over worn, that my straps fall down)

They're a push up bra, but the padding is different in each cup size to properly add the "up" factor, without stuffing them in your chin or making that weird spilling out nasty look. It fit so fantastic when I first put it on! 

it holds them in the right perky position all day and was super comfortable. and finding that in a push up bra for D's is not easy.(let alone finding my freaking size)

they're the i-fit by self expressions brand. and they're not too expensive, because I am far too cheap to wear anything that costs more than $15.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions so far.

Perhaps I should have been more open with my question. My wife has very nice larger sized breasts (D) and we would like to have some fun with them both privately and in perhaps dressing sexy to go out in selected situations.

I know nothing about bras. I had assumed that there are many bras for smaller breasts to look bigger and I was looking for ideas on bras that highlight larger breasts (e.g. either extreme cleavage or major push up). Other ideas are welcome. This is not for every day use but to get away from the usual conservative dress.

She usually hides her gems under clothes that do not show them off and we both would like to explore how she can show them off a bit more when we feel like it.

thanks.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I found a fab bra a while ago... it gives excellent support so i got one in every colour.

See pic...and yes of course that's me in the photo


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> OMG, that's is hilarious!!
> 
> :rofl:


I found that when I was looking for costumes for a dance troop.
Most of the ladies in the troop were middle aged, self consious and liked to cover up as much as possible...

I sent them this as a suggestion..


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I recently bought bras at Frederick's of Hollywood. I wear a 34DDD and have a real hard time finding sexy bras. I love lingerie, but my H prefers nakie.

bras.Exxtreme Cleavage Full Cup Bra, Exxtreme Cleavage Full Cup Bra Sizes - Fredericks of Hollywood


----------

